# Sexy time....



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

Is sexy time better on the water or on land?:ship-captain:


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

Do you mean actually in the water, like submerged? Generally I would say on land. But not on a beach because sand sucks. In a boat ON the water is good too. Until very recently I had a saying that sex was like pizza: when it's good it's really good, and when it's bad, it's still pretty good. But then several weeks ago I had Little Caesar pizza and the world as I know it got turned upside down &#55357;&#56900; That pizza is the worst.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Not sure their is an identifiable link. 

Butt in the breeze is pretty fun land or sea.


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

The boat rocks wonder if that makes a difference...


----------



## john61ct (Jan 23, 2017)

Whichever place is new & different.

I'm partial to taking turns in/on the bosun's chair myself.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

sailforlife said:


> The boat rocks wonder if that makes a difference...


Don't you know ? How old are you anyway ?


----------



## Rocky Mountain Breeze (Mar 30, 2015)

Less clean up on the boat than the beach....


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Don't laugh, but after 3 race boats, the wife has said to me, even the Beneteau 31 has too small a V berth. This is what I get for chartering a catamaran in the BVIs.

In search of an "open concept" trailerable sailboat (yes with a cabin, the cockpit apparently isn't a choice either)... man she's getting picky in her old age 

The race boats apparently were OK a couple years ago.


----------



## justified (Jun 14, 2007)

Any where on the boat is fabulous ...... That's what you have auto helm for


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

justified said:


> Any where on the boat is fabulous ...... That's what you have auto helm for


This.


----------



## longjonsilver (Oct 18, 2014)

Slayer said:


> But not on a beach because sand sucks.


 . When the waves are lapping up the beach the sand is pretty hard. Not soft like farther up.
:eek
jon


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

longjonsilver said:


> . When the waves are lapping up the beach the sand is pretty hard. Not soft like farther up.
> :eek
> jon


Good point. ? Soft and "sexy time" do not belong in the same sentence. ?


----------



## Jim_W (Jul 27, 2014)

Why do you think they call it a cockpit!! Under the stars is awesome


----------



## albrazzi (Oct 15, 2014)

john61ct said:


> Whichever place is new & different.
> 
> I'm partial to taking turns in/on the bosun's chair myself.


Im not used to thinking about such things aloft but I am now, Thanks:eek


----------



## john61ct (Jan 23, 2017)

Bosun's Chair - The Feynman Lectures ...

http://www.feynmanlectures.info/solutions/bosuns_chair_sol_1.pdf

He left the two-person calculations as an exercise for the reader


----------

